
XX Combinator: Seed For Women In Their 40s - keyle
http://www.businessinsider.com/xx-combinator-2010-7
======
keyle
Sorry about the title, I noticed after that it sounds, erm. ...

~~~
jacquesm
Tell me with a straight face that wasn't on purpose ;)

